# like my awesome new avatar???



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

i got rid of the old preset and got a cool new avatar (it relates to my name) u guys like it??? i think on the coin there is a pic of the uk. too bad i live in the us. oh well, its still cool


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Actually all the emoticons kind of look like pacman also.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

ur right lol, but my avatar is animated!!! the preset ones are fishforums arent!!! ha!! u have to admit it is cool though fishdoc..


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Two thumbs up. And even your avatar gives it one. :lol:


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

lol fishdoc


----------



## Mark (Jan 16, 2005)




----------



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

That's definately an awesome new avatar!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

LOL @ mark


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

i changed it again. which one do u guys like better???


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

wow this guy really has nothing better to do....


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I like your new one better


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

you do??? cool :fun:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I kind of like the desktop. It is simple but creative.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

heh, yeah great desk top.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Pac..to be honest..I liked your older one better..the one with pacman spinning a coin. That one was cool..


----------



## 1KoidialDude (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey Pac could you add a fish tail to that chomping little guy


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

thanks for the input guys... im still kinda torn though... i like both of them. :?


----------



## Fla280zxDrifter (Mar 27, 2005)

finally got ahold of a digital camera and got a couple of mine own pics. . one of which i use for my avatar on all forums that i belong to


----------

